# Horrible issue with ALL airtel broadband connections (must read if you want to apply for Airtel)



## blademast3r (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a very serious issue that ALL Airtel broadband users will face that will make their broadband useless. Here is the issue. When the usage of bandwidth goes below 80% they will start spamming you with "Airtel Smartbytes" which  is some stupid on demand bandwidth increase service where you can buy more bandwidth. But what is not said is that they completely STOP you from using internet when this pops up. Also this cannot be blocked by any adblockers. Quite simply put, at random intervals your internet will be STOPPED and this popup displayed until you deal with it. 

The WORST part of it is that it triggers even when im on a skype call, working via ssh, gaming etc. Suddenly I get disconnected, when I open a browser there is the same spam popup.

This is COMPLETELY unacceptable and VERY disruptive. It STOPS users from using their internet and spams them. Im sure there are laws that prevent you from doing that. I contacted CC a few months back. They said that this only triggers once per reset. This used to be true but its not anymore. It randomly triggers now even without router reset. Triggers every hour or so. 

Today I had a talk with Airtel Presence who said there is nothing they can do about it, She said something about chrome that makes no sense as internet traffic itself is stopped regardless of whether you have browser up or not. That is the worst possible reply they can provide. 

Guys please open your eyes to such nonsense. They literally are Stopping you from legally using YOUR internet and spamming you with offers instead. I have decided to also file this in a consumer forum as I can see that this practice is plain WRONG along with surrendering my airtel connection and spreading the word in my office. If anyone else has any better idea of how such horrible business practices can be stopped please let me know.

PLEASE DONT USE AIRTEL and DONT support such business practices..


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 8, 2013)

From which state you are.. As even I am Airtel user but I do not receive this type of popups.. yes I do get emails but no popups..


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 9, 2013)

Karnataka..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

In U.P we are having same problem


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2013)

I get the same now and then.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2013)

oh yes, i faced this problem for 3 months, then i changed ISP.

let me dig up my emails which i posted to their customer care, i've saved them up for this occasion 

ok, for those who doubt OP, here is my personal experience :

>> playing tf2, derping around with spy and getting facestabs, no. 2 on leaderboards.
suddenly, everything freezes.
30 sec countdown begins.
i wait. 30 secs go by. kicked from server.
i alt-tab to see wtf.
browser displays the "updgrade plan or pay for more bandwidth" spam/trash
breath deeply to calm self.
message goes away after 5 min by itself.
takes another minute to connect.
connect to server again. start derping.
after 20 min again same **** happens.
and again and again.
every 20 min. im freaking tearing my hair out in frustration and rage, by this point, im ready to kill the flunky who suggested this idea to the senior management.
cannot even do anything about it, as the fools at "support" say that everyone gets this message.

 get depressed, change to local isp, which offers 1 mbps unlimited transfers and double night speeds at same price. (i was getting 15 gb 1 mbps then 256kbps, that too with horrible QOS, ping used to go upto 150 ms on speedtest.net to delhi server. look at the result below for the improvement : )
*www.speedtest.net/result/2562756197.png


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

We would make a petition saying airtel remove this pop-up+Increase speed


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> We would make a petition saying airtel remove this pop-up+Increase speed



Good idea i am with you:thumbup:


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

shhhh airtel doesn't know they give me 1 mbps UL


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2013)

fun fact : during jul - aug 2010, they gave me 3 mbps speed at the price of 256 kbps connection. but we had to shift to another house, so we didnt get such awesome speeds there 

our isp's are very glitchy, no?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 10, 2013)

I do not receive this type of popups.. may be because I have blocked all popups & ads


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ its not a popup, whatever page you are trying to visit will get redirected to smartbytes page.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2013)

I get such redirects too. Just click on the option that says "Continue as per plan" and click submit. End of your worries.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ its not a popup, whatever page you are trying to visit will get redirected to smartbytes page.




confirm it does not happen to me....does this redirect happens in a specific time frame.. lik between 10th-20th of bill period or so.

Just to clear I have 2MBPS plan with 30GB FUP Limit


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ its random once you cross 80% of the quota, I have seen it popup atleast once in a day last month, but this month it only happened once.


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW..Thanks for sharing your experience guys. And for people saying you can block this with popup blockers this isnt true. This ISNT a popup in the traditional sense. It is a redirect for ANY type of traffic. For ex. If ur in a skype call, your call will suddenly drop. All internet lights etc are up, when u open browser u see this shitty smartbytes thing. IT CUTS OFF your internet so they can display their shitty "service" you. Yes you can click continue per plan but whats the use? The call has dropped, the game has kicked you outta server, whatever you were doing is disrupted. THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE.. I have created consumer forum threads and followed up with Airtel, They sent me a generic mail explaining what smartbytes is! Like I was ever interested. THis is a very serious issue that we cannot let go.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 11, 2013)

*This* is the exact reason why I'm not going to migrate to airtel right now. Now BSNL is my only hope.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

I will be also redirected to that page at times.

What I use to do is  close the browser for 2-3 times and it will take me to my homepage. You can also add this SMARTBYTE url to the host file, that might help. (I haven't tried it though)


----------



## dabster (Mar 16, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> I will be also redirected to that page at times.
> 
> What I use to do is  close the browser for 2-3 times and it will take me to my homepage. You can also add this SMARTBYTE url to the host file, that might help. (I haven't tried it though)



None of that will work.. phew! 
I was planning to move to airtel recently looks this is going to stop me.. If this happens once in month billing cycle this is acceptable. otherwise not.
Is still continue to be happening more than once for you guys ?  What does customer care say for this ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

Switch to MTNL! Problem solved!


----------

